# Angular 4 vs 7



## RobertVox1977 (16. Jan 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte Angular lernen.
Ich denke darüber nach, dieses Buch zu kaufen:
https://www.amazon.de/Angular-Grund...864903572/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
Mein Kumpel hat mir gesagt, dass das Buch das beste ist, um Angular zu lernen.
Das Problem ist das hier Angular Version 4 beschrieben wird und wir haben schon aktuell 7.
Ich habe gehört, dass zwischen Version 2 und 4 es viele Unterschiede gibt.
Wie sieht es zwischen 4 und 7 aus?
Wäre es sinnvoll das Buch zu bearbeiten oder nicht und ich sollte unbedingt Angular offizielle aktuelle Dokumentation und Tutorial studieren.
Ich weiß das Angular eine sehr gute und aktuelle Dokumentation hat aber mir liegt daran um etwas auf Deutsch zu lesen um die schöne Sprache zu verbessern.


----------



## mihe7 (17. Jan 2019)

RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte Angular lernen.


Wozu?


----------



## thecain (17. Jan 2019)

RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß das Angular eine sehr gute und aktuelle Dokumentation hat aber mir liegt daran um etwas auf Deutsch zu lesen um die schöne Sprache zu verbessern.


Lies lieber nen spannenden Roman zum Deutsch lernen unr bleib bei der original doku


----------



## RobertVox1977 (17. Jan 2019)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Lies lieber nen spannenden Roman zum Deutsch lernen unr bleib bei der original doku


Ich mach so. Ich mag Fitzek sehr.
Ich verstehe was du meist. Du hast Recht. Am häufigsten mache ich auch so.


----------



## RobertVox1977 (17. Jan 2019)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wozu?


Warum nicht? Es ist (leider) das populärste Framework in Frontend und nach 15 Jahren habe ich schon genug nur in Java zu implementieren.


----------



## mrBrown (17. Jan 2019)

RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Es ist (leider) das populärste Framework in Frontend


Ist das so? 

Das dürften eher React und Vue sein, wobei das stark davon abhängig ist, welche Metrik man nutzt...


----------



## RobertVox1977 (17. Jan 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Ist das so?
> 
> Das dürften eher React und Vue sein, wobei das stark davon abhängig ist, welche Metrik man nutzt...


Ich habe im Internet mir angeschaut und React ist auch sehr pupulär. Ich bin sogar nicht mehr so sicher ob Angular das populärste Framework ist 

Was zu wählen? Ich sehe, dass die Popularität von Angular sinkt.
Welches Framework ist am häufigsten wünschenswert in Stellenangeboten?
Welches würdet ihr wählen?


----------



## Thallius (17. Jan 2019)

Ich würde Javascript machen. Wenn Du das kannst, ist es normal kein großes Problem ein JS Framework zu erlernen. Im Prinzip müßtest du alle FW lernen. 
Mich überzeugt bisher ehrlich gesagt kein einziges wirklich. Die sind alle gut solange es um standard Buiseness Anwendungen wie CMS o.ä. geht aber sobald es um wirklich interaktive UI's geht versagen die Konzepte so ziemlich alle.


----------



## mrBrown (17. Jan 2019)

RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Welches Framework ist am häufigsten wünschenswert in Stellenangeboten?
> Welches würdet ihr wählen?


Aktuell React oder Vue, zumindest die Konzepte hinter beiden sollte man kennen.




Thallius hat gesagt.:


> sobald es um wirklich interaktive UI's geht versagen die Konzepte so ziemlich alle.


Was sind denn für dich wirklich interaktive UIs? AR-Anwendungen?


----------



## Thallius (17. Jan 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Aktuell React oder Vue, zumindest die Konzepte hinter beiden sollte man kennen.
> 
> 
> 
> Was sind denn für dich wirklich interaktive UIs? AR-Anwendungen?



Es reicht schon wenn man z.B. Objekte unter vielen verschiedenen Bedingungen verschieben können muss und diese Verschiebung dann das Objekt selber und andere Objekte verändert. Da wird's dann immer arg langsam sobald das mal ein paar mehr Objekte werden.


----------

